# Fence Line & Deer Blind



## kaptin krunch (May 23, 2004)

Is there a restriction on how close a deer blind or feeder can be placed on a property fence line? Or is it just a question of being a good neighbor? One of the guys I work with has discovered a new setup across the fence at his lease.
Seems like I remember this conversation but not the answer.
Thanks


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

Unless things have changed recently, I don't think they passed the law. It would be very nice if there was a law about how close you could set up to a neighbor's fence.


----------



## crowmagnum (Feb 4, 2006)

kaptin krunch said:


> Is there a restriction on how close a deer blind or feeder can be placed on a property fence line? Or is it just a question of being a good neighbor? One of the guys I work with has discovered a new setup across the fence at his lease.
> Seems like I remember this conversation but not the answer.
> Thanks


You will have to pop some Extra strenght popcorn in order to get the answer on here!lol!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Like my Dad told me in the past.. lightening can strike anywhere anytime.









Talking with the neighbors should be your first step if you feel their blind is to close or could cause issues during hunting season for yall, i.e. safety.


----------



## hunt2grill (Dec 1, 2006)

*What I would do*

Call me vendictive but I'd put a stand right next to it on yourside you don't need to hunt it but it might give them the idea that you would maybe it'll force them to move it. A nicely constructed outhouse or gut pile on your side might do the trick too, Unless they are friendly then a peaceful convresation and a case a beer and things should work out.


----------



## fin_adik (Aug 8, 2005)

Feeders may not be oriented in a manner where the blind/hunter will be shooting into the boundary fence. This can be enforced from what I have been told by biologists.


----------



## Kyle 1974 (May 10, 2006)

I thought there was a law about bullets going across property lines... if their feeder/blind set up is parallel to the property line, I don't think it's illegal.... rude, but not illegal.


----------



## hunt2grill (Dec 1, 2006)

*Parks and Wildlife Code 62.0121*

*Shooting across property lines generally banned
*HB 505 -- Adds Parks and Wildlife Code 62.0121

Makes it a class C misdemeanor to knowingly fire a gun, while hunting or for recreational shooting, across a private property line. There is an exception if you own the property on both sides of the line, or have written permission from whoever owns property on the line. The permission must have the shooters name, identify the property, and be signed by the landowner. Being charged under this law does not protect you against being charged under other laws too.


----------



## Texan (Jan 8, 2005)

hunt2grill said:


> peaceful convresation and a case a beer and things should work out.


I agree with this part of the quote. Not a bad way to meet the neighbors, and it would give y'all a chance to talk about hunting and management issues. Or at least try and get on the same page.

Bottom line, I'd try to take the high road.


----------



## rost495 (May 24, 2006)

Everyone is upset about blinds on fences. I got upset when there was a feeder 20 yards off our fence, and a blind set up 100 more yards out. THAT ****** me off. Talked to owner, hunters, and wardens. No one gave a ****!!! 

Just came back from a doe hunt down south. Owners around, agreed, nothing within 200 yards of the fences, works good to my eyes. 

Jeff


----------



## b0whunter (Mar 7, 2005)

Just be careful Kapt, I put up a phony bow blind like someone mentioned and they blew a hole in it! I'd buy the beer and talk!


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

We've had this same problem and my dad goes BALLISTIC when he finds one. The first time it happened we found a stand on the line with corn on the ground for about 100 yrds inside our property. This stand was on a pipeline about 20 yrds wide, my dad wanted to 'fire it up' the Fri before season but we opted to stretch a pc of blk poly across the line Fri eve before season, it was about 10' from his stand but on our side. This past yr we found another on the line about the first of Oct. now this guy had brushhogged a old rd 100yrds into ours and went across a 100' ROW (the landline) once again my dad went into orbit, the next day one of the owners of ours pushed a 8' mound of dirt in front of the stand, this yr I never saw anyone in it. Seems as if some hunters have balls that wont fit in a 'croaker sack'. WW


----------



## parkman14 (Jul 27, 2006)

I will never put a blind any closer than 200 yards b/c I won't shoot a neighbor's deer no matter how big and Idon't want the neighbor to think I would do that.
Cody


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

kaptin krunch said:


> Is there a restriction on how close a deer blind or feeder can be placed on a property fence line? Or is it just a question of being a good neighbor? One of the guys I work with has discovered a new setup across the fence at his lease.
> Seems like I remember this conversation but not the answer.
> Thanks


Not so concerned about the deer blind by the fence - it's the feeder by the fence. I was sitting in my blind this fall when I heard a loud shot. (The blind has been sitting 50 yards off a fence line for some 20 years.) The shot made me jump. Then I heard 2 more, I thought that they sounded awfully close. Later that day I walked over to the fence-line. There was a feeder ... sitting 10 feet from our fence ... IN DIRECT ALIGNMENT WITH MY STAND! I thought this is nuts. Since there is a clear shooting lane from the fence to my stand, it's not like the other hunter couldn't see my blind.

I looked at my options ... and I moved my blind. Yup, gave in. Figured my rancher didn't need the headache. Figured the other hunter was either to stupid to see what he was doing, or too much of an @ss to care. Figuring it was the only blind that both my seven year old son and I could fit in ... I opted to move it, far away.

I'm thinking as the Hill Country gets more crowded - this is going to be a way of life. I did post a lamanated note, explaining the placement of his feeder could mean that he is firing across a fence line - a no, no in Texas. His feeder is still there, but it's empty. I guess I have to wait until next year.

Weigh your conditions - put vindictiveness aside, think of your own safety.


----------



## kaptin krunch (May 23, 2004)

Thank you for all the input, I will pass it along. He said he was just riding the fence line and came upon this setup. It appeard somwtime over the last month or so. Blind and feeder are parallel with fence line 20 to 30 yards off of it. His nearest blind is approximately 150 yards away. Hopefully he can resove it over a beer and hand shake he is a pretty easy going level headed guy.


----------



## texasair (May 22, 2004)

My dad used to leave a cheap transistor radio turned up nice and loud in the bushes on our side of the fence just across from the fence hunter.


----------



## MackerelMan (Aug 16, 2005)

*a friendly chat*

It happened to me a few years ago as well. I found a feeder 40 yards off the fence with the blind in a position so that the shot was directly toward my wife's stand. One evening about I drove the truck down the fence line and stopped right across from the feeder. Next I see a hand protrude from the window basically waving me to get the heck out of there. So I got out of the truck and asked the guy to come over and talk. No response. I yell again. No movement. This time I say "you might as well come down and talk cause I'm staying here till you do." So the guy climbs out and starts walking my way, begins cussing me out for ruining his hunt at 20 yards. I asked him to move his stand as it's too close to the fence and he replies that he's leaving it there and would be glad to kick my @ss if I disagree. So I tell calmly tell him I was just doing him a favor since I need to come by here every morning and evening to check livestock and that I like to keep my window open and with the radio blaring and would hate to ruin his hunts. He thinks a minute and then sheepishly asks if it's okay to finish the season right there and he'd move it for next year and I told him that was fine with me. He moved the set-up back 250 yards the following year.


----------



## fishy (Jun 20, 2005)

I had a guy that put his stand right on the fence in view of mine which was 100yds away on another fence line that my grandfather owns and he would always get into the stand about 8 and then leave at 9 if he didnt see anything. One day i asked him to get into his stand a early b/c he was scaring away deer coming to my stand, he said he could be as loud as he want b/c its his property(his right) but i thought he was being an *** so i bought one of the deer whistles that go on cars and mounted into the wind in each direction. So any deer near his feeder is going to hear that and move away. Also i left that stand to make them think that i still hunt there, but i bought and new one and put it in a different location.


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

Our land is only 60 acres in East TX, but it's heavily wooded. I was taking a hike over Thanksgiving, and I came upon a feeder on our fenceline. The fences have rotted away years ago, but their oats patch ran right up to the line, so they knew it was there. The stand is about 50 yards away. They can't shoot an animal under that feeder without sending a bullet across our fence. I start to look at the feeder from our side of the fence, and a woman in camo comes up to investigate. I apologized for ruining her hunt, but informed her that I had no idea the stand/feeder was even there! Next time I see them, I will ask them to kindly move that feeder as to not send bullets our way. Gives me a real uncomfortable feeling knowing that I could be in the fire zone. If they refuse or don't comply, there will be a new brush pile 10 feet high on that fenceline next summer.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Here in E Tex, Temple has a rule where no one can put a stand within ?? feet of fence, landline or rd I just wish the other big timber co would go with the same rules. On the property we manage we are bordered by Temple on 2 sides and all it takes is a ph. call to have this problem fixed, BTW there were 7 stands moved before last season started. WW


----------



## JD761 (Jun 7, 2006)

We had neighbors hunting the corner of our NE fenceline in Devine. Sat on the tailgate of their truck drinking beer and being loud during deer season. Well, that corner of the fence became my hog and gut pile real quick. Stunk em out, and they quit hunting the fencline. Cheapo battery powered radio full blast just off the fencline works really good as well.


----------



## Extreme Fishing (Apr 24, 2006)

Last year we had these 2 guys put blinds and feeders on our fence line, I mean the Blinds were 5 feet from our fence, and the feeders were maybe 5 yards, put it to you this way when the feeders would go off the corn would be thrown on our place. They were hunting 210 acres, and about 10 acres was brush, the rest was pasture, good bird hunting, and we have about 90% of the brush on our property 1800 acres. When we noticed this in September we called the rancher who sub-leases the property for hunting, and he said he would take care of it. About 30 minutes later I get a call from this ********** telling me that he has leased the property for 3 years, and he can darn well do what he wants on his leased property. I had a few choice words with him and hung up the phone. The next week we decided to high fence the one side only between us and them, IT WAS ON NOW. I got a call from the rancher whom I have known for years and he asked why we high fenced that particular fence line, and I explained what this *********** that he had leased to told me, needles to say he was ****** off at them, but did nothing he only wanted their $$$$$$. We set up 4 game cameras in the brush, and sure enough a week and half before season we caught one of the guys cutting the fence by his feeder with his partner in the background. We took the pictures to the rancher and showed him, they got kicked off before the season ever got started!


----------



## Tiny (Dec 19, 2006)

Depends on if your high fenced or not. High fenced; don't worry it, Low fenced, what hunt2grill said, if that don't work.... Man did you see that tornado that came through here last week?  

I would't say lightening cause it may catch the whole place on fire...


----------



## redlegg (Jan 31, 2005)

*True Story*

An old rancher here by the house had some deer hunters set up shop on the fence line. His grandson hunted within shooting range of this stand. He did'nt want someone to shoot toward his grandson, so he asked the folks to move their stand. They refused

Now all the openings/shooting lanes were on this ranchers side. The deer hunters could see no more than 50 yards in any direction.....................except across the fence on his side.

So about 5:30 am of opening morning, he drove his ol ranch truck down there and parked it on the fence line. His son picked him up and they drove up on the hill. This was back in the day of the bag phones and he had his ringer hooked up to the horn.

Every 5 minutes after sunrise, he called his cell # and the horn would sound off.

The hunters were moving the stand before noon that day.


----------



## d hop (Aug 12, 2004)

I remember once when I was a kid, my father had a lease in Mexico. There was a wooden tower blind placed on our fenceline. It didn't stand a chance against a GMC suburban and a 3500lb winch. CRASH!!!!!


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

Things are a little different here in East La, but that happens here too. I used to hunt a heavily timbered property with some cutovers that were THICK. We had some neighbors that were hunting a line on our property near some stands my cousin and I had. The guys in the other club had their stands facing the line, overlooking part of our lease.........in Sept that year we took the liberty to repaint the boundary line, in bright yellow, blazing trees and painting them.....only when we came within sight of one of those stands, we made the blaze the size of a hubcap and painted it extra well.

One of those guys later actually told me..."when I got in that stand and it got daylight I seen all that and had to rub my eyes! It was bright! I got down and left." ROFL

It was priceless when we told him who painted the line.  THEN he accused us of being a bit tipsy because the line wandered a bit.....but we reminded him that HE must have been the tipsy one cause he last painted the line and we only repainted trees he'd already painted. (This guy used to be on our lease lol he'd skewed the line.)

End of the day was that he didn't think anybody on our lease had a big enough set to say/do anything about it.....it was a challenge.


----------



## El Cazador (Mar 4, 2005)

d hop said:


> I remember once when I was a kid, my father had a lease in Mexico. There was a wooden tower blind placed on our fenceline. It didn't stand a chance against a GMC suburban and a 3500lb winch. CRASH!!!!!


These days (believe it or not) Mexico has a law, that you cannot have deer stands closer than 100 meters from a boundry fence. When I hunted Mexico, blinds too close to the fence were never an issue.


----------

